# Golden retriever rescue in the UK?



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Everyone!

I guess not many people will be able to help me with this question, but my fiance and I are thinking of moving back to the UK (Scotland) next year and once we go back there we would be living in our house in the country, this is going to be the perfect time to get a brother or sister for Marley.

After reading so much on this site about adopting dogs, I would love to adopt a golden retriever rather than buy one. However I see in the US there are many Golden Retriever rescues, but I can't seem to find the same type of group for the UK, so I was wondering if anyone knew of any?

Many thanks!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I did a Google Search and found another golden forum posting listing several Golden rescues in the UK, including one in Scotland! It was originally posted by Rob's GR, who is one of the Super Moderators here.
I'm posting the link to the post, and if this is not proper, will someone let me know or edit it out for me? 

http://www.chatevo.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22792


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Here are the details for the golden retriever rescue in Scotland...
*Golden Retriever Club of Scotland Rescue*
Mr & Mrs E Fogg, Perth. Tel: 01738 624751
Mrs M McLaren, Perth. Tel: 01738 632 376

From my experience of volunteering in a animal rescue centre I didn't see a single golden in 4 years...so you would definitely need to go through a GR rescue group to find one...I tried going through the Northumbria GR rescue group and was put on a waiting list and were told they don't come into rescue that often. I do know Irish retriever rescue always have dogs available, they bring them over to rehome in England...that might be useful

http://www.irishretrieverrescue.com/


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

How wonderful not to have an overabundance of goldens needing rescue! I wonder what the secret is? I'd love to see the day when U.S. rescues are no longer overwhelmed by dogs needing help.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Rob also posted a worldwide listing of rescues right here on GRF in the Rescue forum:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=12679


----------

